# Looking for shor term rentals



## Kaufmann (May 19, 2013)

Hi I'm from Switzerland (33) and I would like to move to Greece for this summer together with my wife.
The place can be a villa, a bungalow, an apparment anywhere on the mainland of Greece or an island. I'll provide a short list of what I want, so you dont waste your time unneccesarily.

These are the mandatory qualitities i'm looking for:
1. rental beginning in june or july ending in september/octobre (or as long the sea water is warm enough to go swimming) - it's somewhat negotionable (the beginning aswell)
2. 1 Bedroom with 1 big bed is enough (it's ok if there is another bedroom, it's just that I don't care - so it would be only a minor plus)
3. the rent should be between 300 to 750 CHF, that's about 250 to 600 euros with no large additional costs.
4. it should be a quiet place. No permanent street noise or any other permanent noises (nomore than 60db). This is very important to me. 
5. the place should either have internet access by itself or should be in an area covered by an internet mobile provider with a connection fast enough to make stable calls over IP (i need this for business, so that's important aswell). An alternative would be a nice place not too far, which has solid internet access and where I could hang out all day long, if I have to work on some days (10-12days per month, mo - fr, from 8am to 17pm)
6. it should be close enough to the beach, so I can reach it by foot in no more than 30min walk.
7. it must be a clean place; i intend to leave it this way (f.e. no cockroaches, not meaning to be offensive - just saying) and the area has to be okay aswell

optional stuff I'm looking for
1. the closer to the sea, the better
2. airport reachable by bus or train - or if it's reasonably close by taxi. Me and/or my wife have to fly within in Europe from time to time. And the possibility to reach the airport by bus or train, would make us more flexible (please include what options there are in your offer)
3. A pool would be plus, but only if it's clean (else I don't care)
4. a nice veranda and/or garden would be nice... (that's rather important)
5. please point me to a video or pictures, so I can have a look at the object.
6. I would prefer a lonely neighbourhood. So a bungalow or villa would be better than an apartment - but this really depends on the overall picture.
7. a supermarket reachable by foot would be a plus.
8. a nice town with a nice harbor and restaurants would be a major plus.

PM me. I will watch my PM's for the next 2 weeks. Please only PM me if you have a usefull tip or have an object that meets all criteria of the mandatory list. Thanks for your time.


----------



## markosthetaff (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Kauffman,

Can you please advise if you are still looking for a property to rent in Greece please?

thanks,


----------

